# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Pkk'da Liderlik Kavgasi

## anau

PKKğDA LİDERLİK KAVGASI KIZIşTI!.. temizeller.com

Adi:nail amudi
Email: 
Tel: 

Murat Karayılan Mı? Cemil Bayık Mı?! Fehman Hüseyin Mi?

İran, Türkiye, Irak ve Suriyeğnin yanı sıra, Avrupa ülkelerindeki operasyonlar
sonrasında finansman krizi yaşayan ve köşeye sıkışarak, mevsimsel ateşkes kararı alan, ancak karara rağmen şiddet eylemlerini sürdüren PKKğda sular durulmuyor.

Murat Karayılan-Fehman Hüseyin arasındaki liderlik/rant savaşına, Cemil Bayık da dahil olurken, Kandilin yanı sıra, Avrupa kadroları arasındaki hizipleşmet Tırmanıyor, kaçışlar artarak sürüyor. 

Murat Karayılanğın 1 Eylül 2006 tarihinden itibaren PKKğnın ateşkes kararı aldığını duyurmasının ardından, Fehman Hüseyin yönetimindeki dağ kadrolarının eylemlerini sürdürmeleri, Cemil Bayıkğın silahlı eylemlerin yeniden başlayacağı Abdullah ücalanğın örgüt benim sözümü dinlemiyor yönündeki açıklamaları, PKKğyı kim yönetiyor? sorusunu gündeme getirdi. 

PKKğya yakın çevrelere göre, kendisi için tehdit gördüğü örgüt sorumlularını teker teker öldürterek iktidarını sağlamlaştırmaya çalışan Murat Karayılanın, örgüt yönetiminin ateşkes kararına rağmen, özellikle Türkiye de şiddet eylemlerini sürdürmekte ısrarlı olan ve örgütün üzerinde, ayrı bir grup gibi hareket etmeye başlayan Fehman Hüseyinğin başındaki PKKğnın silahlı kanadına
(HPG) yönelik kapsamlı bir tasfiye uygulaması başlatmasıyla, PKKğda liderlik
Kavgası boyutlandı. 

Bu arada, Cuma kod adlı Cemil Bayıkğın da, Murat Karayılanın tek Adam yönetimine karşı çıktığı ve Karayılana karşı örgüt içerisinde oluşturulan cephede yer aldığı kaydedildi.

PKKğdan ayrılarak PWDğyi kuran, ancak daha sonra tekrar PKK ile irtibata
geçerek örgüt yönetimini ele geçirmeye çalışan Osman ücalan ve Fehman Hüseyin ile işbirliği yapan Cemil Bayıkğın, Abdullah ücalanın gizli talimatı doğrultusunda Murat Karayılanın tasfiyesine yönelik harekete geçtiği öne sürüldü. 

Abdullah ücalanın yakalanması sonrasında örgüt yönetimini ele geçiren Murat
Karayılanın, İmralı Cezaevindeki Abdullah ücalanın açıklamalarına sansür uygulaması, örgütün yayın organının başına kendi adamlarını getirmesi, Abdullah ücalanın geçmişteki kararlarını eleştirmesi, Kani Yılmaz ve Ramazan Topbaşı öldürtmesi, örgütün Avrupa sorumlusu Rıza Altunğu görevden alarak yerine Canan Kurtyılmazğı getirmesi, PKKğnın silahlı kanadının başındaki Suriye kökenli Fehman Hüseyin ve yandaşlarına yönelik kapsamlı

bir tasfiyeye girişmesi, Türkiyeli kadroları örgütün stratejik noktalarına Yerleştirmesi, hem Kandil, hem Türkiye, hem de Avrupa alanında Murat Karayılanğa yönelik tepkileri doruk noktaya ulaştırdı.


PKKğnın son Kongresi öncesinde örgüt kadrolarına yönelik HPGğnin Tüm Komuta ve Savaşçı Yapısına başlıklı bir bildiri yayınlayan Murat Karayılan,1994 döneminde taktik öncülüğün (Abdullah ücalanın) bariz hatalar yaptığına dikkat çekerek, kendilerinin bugün aynı hataları Tekrarlamadığını vurgulamıştı. Murat Karayılan tarafından kaleme alınan bildiride;

Bizim bugünkü koşullarımız daha değişiktir. Biz daha fazla tecrübeye
sahibiz, daha fazla bir genişlik ve derinliğe sahibiz. En azından taktiksel açıdan
ünderliğin eski hatalarını tekrarlamıyoruz. 1994ğde biz Serhat eyaletine 800
kişi yerleştirmiştik. Bugün ise Serhat eyaletinde 800 kişinin hiç tutunamayacağı,
tasfiye olacağı çok açık bir durumdur. Yine;de Mardin;e 600 kişi
yerleştirilmiştir. Mardin gibi dar bir araziye 600 gerilla yerleştirilirse darbe
yer. İşte de (Abdullah ücalanın yönetimindeki PKKğda) böyle
taktik hatalar vardı. Yani taktik öncülük (Abdullah ücalan) bariz hatalar yapmıştır. Biz bugün daha yetkin ve hakim bir şekilde taktik sürece egemen olabileceğimizi Açıklıkla söyleyebiliyoruz. Yanlışlar, gizlenerek, üstü örtülerek bir yere varılamaz denilerek, Abdullah ücalan hedef alındı.

Murat Karayılan tarafından stratejik noktalardaki örgüt sorumlularına iletilen talimatta ise, PKKğnın yeni politikasını HPG kadrolarına aktarmada zaafiyet
gösteren, ateşkes kararına rağmen, eylemlilik sürecinde ısrarlı olan HPG 
sorumlularının Kandile acil olarak özeleştiri vermeleri istenerek, örgütün
yeni paradigmasını anlayamayan, kadrolara anlatamayan veya anlatmayan PG yönetim kadrolarının değiştirilmesinin önemi vurgulandı.

Murat Karayılan imzasıyla örgüt kadrolarına yönelik yayınlanan HPğnin Tüm Komuta ve Savaşçı Yapısına; başlıklı talimatta (15 Kasım 2006); HPG üst yönetimi, kendisinden beklenilen ve örgüt içi hayati öneme sahip olan ideolojik, sosyal, kültürel ve yaşamsal sorunlarla ilgili konularda görevlerini yeterince yerine getirmemişlerdir. Ufukları sadece silahlı eylemlerle sınırlı kalan HPG kadroları, PKKğdan bağımsız bir birim gibi hareket etmeye başlamışlardır.

Bu durum HPG içinde iki tür militan tipini ortaya çıkarmıştır. Birincisi, demokrat olmayan, didişmeci, kendisini esas alarak her şeyin merkezine koyan, emek germediği halde bütün örgütün etrafında olmasını isteyen merkeziyetçi tipler. İkincisi, ideolojik mücadele esaslarına göre yaşamayan, ertelemeci, her şeye olur diyen, her şeyi hazır isteyen liberal tipler. HPGğnin PKKğya bağlı alt bir birim
olduğu gerçeğini kadrolara benimsetemeyen ve HPGğnin politize olmasına göz
yuman ve 1 Haziran 2004 tarihinden itibaren bugüne kadar 700 PKK militanının
kaybedilmesine neden olan HPG sorumluları görevlerinden uzaklaştırılacaklardır.
Ateşkes kararının kamuoyuna duyurulmasına rağmen, eylem yapmakta ısrarlı olan ve PKKğyı güç durumda bırakan HPG kadrolarına yönelik olarak da özeleştiri
uygulaması başlatılacaktır denildi.

üte yandan, dün gece elektronik posta adresime düşen ilginç bir bilgiye göre, Suriye ve Lübnandaki Karayılan karşıtlarını bir araya getirerek, Osman ücalan ve Fehman Hüseyin ile birlikte hareket eden Cuma kod adlı Cemil Bayıkın, 8
Aralık 2006 tarihinde. Ateşkes sona erebilir şeklindeki açıklaması sonrasında ortalıkta görünmemesi, Bayık da mı susturuldu yönündeki spekülasyonları gündeme getirdi. 

Cemil Bayıkın akıbeti konusundaki spekülasyonların önüne geçmek için Murat Karayılanın, Cemil Bayıkın sağlık problemleri olduğu yönünde bilgiler yaydığı öğrenildi. Hatta Murat Karayılanın, muhtelif şahıslarca kaleme alınan yazıları, Cemil Bayık imzasıyla örgütün yayın organlarına gönderdiği kaydedildi. 

Murat Karayılan, Cemil Bayık ve Fehman Hüseyin arasındaki liderlik kavgası, örgütün ateşkes veya silahlı eylemler konusunda Kandil, Türkiye ve Avrupa alanından farklı seslerin yükselmesi, Abdullah ücalanın cezaevinden beni de dinlemezler şeklindeki açıklaması, PKKğyı kim yönetiyor?? sorularının yanı sıra, aslında örgütteki otorite boşluğu ve bölünmelerin de boyutlarını ortaya koyuyor.


Nail Amudi

----------

